# Torn ball joint dust boot



## 92&93sentra (Apr 29, 2005)

When popping the lower control arm ball joint out of the wheel knuckle on my 93 sentra xe, I tore the ball joint dust boot. My Hanyes manual said I need to replace the entire control arm ($140). Is there any way to replace the dust boot without replacing the control arm.


----------



## Local 58 (May 22, 2006)

Autozone or Advance will have the ball joint. Usually they both carry the part but autozone generally has the wrong one. Please invest in a balljoint/ tie rod seperator tool and only use the the pickle fork if you are getting rid of the balljoint. Also, you can check the energy suspension catalog for the ball joint and tie rod boots. P.S. you will need the loaner tool from autozone or advance to press out the ball joint.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

you can hammer out the old ball joint, put the control arm in a vice and then smack it out after removing the small c-shape clamp at the base. use a small hand sledge. pops right out. What I do is put the nut on the top ofthe treaded ball joint end and hit it hard. 

I did not use a press. I used a dremel and ground the area of the seat until it was just enough to barely push it into the control arm. I used a hammer to hit it into place. not hard. Get the MOOG heavy duty ball joints, they are greasable. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

Chris,

I replaced my balljoints with the moog ones too. I pressed them in using the bench vise (the same way we did your dogbone engine mount).

Mike


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Hey mike,

my vice was too small. SO, I grinded a little off the control arm and smoothed it out almost in a fast pattern around and around until it almost fit, then punched it in. What a difference in the moog vs the nissan unit. Greasable and I also replaced the tie rod ends with Moog units. beefier and greasable. The metal is thicker on the Moog and heavier duty. should last better. Hey I got the coilovers and AGX's also on and tuning now

I did not do the inners yet. 
Chris 

Email or PM me


----------

